# To filter, or not to filter.........



## grande spud (May 23, 2011)

Evening All!

I'm plumbing in my BFC single group machine at home, bought used, but in excellent condition as far as I can see.

I saw it working before buying so I know it produces the goods.

I live in an area with quite hard water, so assumed I'd be fitting an in-line filter/de-scaler.

However, I've been advised that if the machine already has any limescale build up (it came from London), using a filter now could dislodge what's already there and cause issues such as damaging valves etc.

Does this sound possible to anyone?

I know the safest way would be to pay for a service/de-scale first, then use the filter so I know I'm starting from scratch, but budget is stretched already!

Cheers


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

We do very often see owners of 2nd hand Gaggia Classic machines experiencing problems after an initial descale. Loose scale creates blockages. Maybe your machine wouldnt have that problem though. I think if it was me I'd just do it and then if there's a blockage then you either find & clear it yourself, or pay someone to do it. You shouldnt be much/any worse off than if you took the safe route and paid someone in the first instance. I'm no expert tho


----------

